# Does it tick you off when people say they "figured out" how to solve a rubik's cube?



## Tetris Cube (Feb 8, 2009)

Most people who cube at my school use the vanilla layer by layer method. My friend and I use Petrus, and I think there's two kids who use Fridrich and average under 20. 

I asked someone once what method he used, and he just said none, he figured it out himself. No guides, videos, anything. I watched him solve, and he did it pretty slowly, LBL method. Now I'm pretty sure if someone figured out how to solve a cube on their own, (besides being a genius) they would use some kind of block building method, but even so I really doubt he figured out all of the algorithms he used, and what they did on his own. He used common LBL algorithms anyway, like Sune to permute edges and R' D R D' to orient the corners. 

I just find it really hard to believe that someone can come up with their own system and NOT be any good at the cube. Anyone else have similar encounters?


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Feb 8, 2009)

The first attempt for most people is to get a side. From here, some people realize that they have to get a layer, and the second layer isn't hard to figure out. The sune family is also really easy to figure out, and I don't really know what R' D R D' is (from my understanding it is a wierd way to do R U2 R' U' R U' R L' U2 L U L' U L). While I wouldn't necessarily believe that he figured it out by himself, it is possible.


----------



## MAGIK (Feb 8, 2009)

yea ive had a few encounters like that...normally id walk around with the cube mixed up and naturally ppl say u cant do that!....no big deal but then they say they can do it....they normally say they did it side by side....i think thats impossible!!!...but yea so i give them the cube and they freeze up like theyd never seen one before....ppl are such liars lol


----------



## toast (Feb 8, 2009)

I only hate it when I solving the cube, some random person comes up and says "I can do itttt, I can do it." And takes the cube. 5 minutes later, "YES IN YOUR FACE." I scramble then do a sub-20 solve. Just annoys me how they think I can't do it.


----------



## suhas2112 (Feb 8, 2009)

once in my school, i saw a guy teaching other people.... I ask him what method he uses, and he said he figured it out himself... I later see him solve the cube and i see him using Dan Brown's method... He also uses the same fingertricks that dan brown recommends... I bust him for being a liar and he later comes to me and says that his dad taught him how to do it... What a loser...


----------



## badmephisto (Feb 8, 2009)

i had one guy tell me that he used to be able to do it in 30 seconds, but cant do it anymore. And when I pressed them on details of the procedure he actually said that he cant remember. I didnt push more after that because it was pretty obvious to me that the guy was an idiot, and i didnt wish to embarrass him in front of everyone, but... it was a funny encounter


----------



## Sir E Brum (Feb 8, 2009)

I actually did figure it out on my own but I used commutators for the LL. I did use blockbuilding for the F2L because I could keep what I had built without messing it up. I was terrified of messing it up and having to start over.


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Feb 8, 2009)

Yeah...I was listening to music and cubing while walking to my next class and some 6th grader said, and I quote, "Hey, I can play that thing." Of course I kept walking since it was obvious he was...stupid?


----------



## It3ration (Feb 8, 2009)

Everyone that I talk to says one of two things. Some confidently say "Oh yeah, I know how to solve the cube", but they use some primitive beginner method. The others say "I used to peel the stickers off and put them on the right pieces." I've never understood this second response, as it'd be a heck of a lot easier to just take the cube apart and put it back together, not actually take the stickers off.


----------



## deathbypapercutz (Feb 8, 2009)

Tetris Cube said:


> I just find it really hard to believe that someone can come up with their own system and NOT be any good at the cube.



Do you mean "any good" as in "fast" or "knows what he/she is doing"?


----------



## Sir E Brum (Feb 8, 2009)

It3ration said:


> "I used to peel the stickers off and put them on the right pieces." I've never understood this second response, as it'd be a heck of a lot easier to just take the cube apart and put it back together, not actually take the stickers off.



Every time I hear that response, I tell them they could just take the pieces out. They response with something along the lines of "I didn't even know that was possible!"


----------



## daniel0731ex (Feb 8, 2009)

once there's a guy in my school told me that im not doing it right because i'd memorize the steps. he then said that he could solve it, so i was like "yeah right, show me"





































annd then he sub-20'ed


----------



## Dene (Feb 8, 2009)

badmephisto said:


> i had one guy tell me that he used to be able to do it in 30 seconds, but cant do it anymore. And when I pressed them on details of the procedure he actually said that he cant remember. I didnt push more after that because it was pretty obvious to me that the guy was an idiot, *and i didnt wish to embarrass him in front of everyone*, but... it was a funny encounter



Why not?


----------



## rahulkadukar (Feb 8, 2009)

toast said:


> I only hate it when I solving the cube, some random person comes up and says "I can do itttt, I can do it." And takes the cube. 5 minutes later, "YES IN YOUR FACE." I scramble then do a sub-20 solve. Just annoys me how they think I can't do it.



I also met a similar guy who said that he used to solve the cube when he was a kid, so I gave him my cube and after like 10 minutes he says the colors are not the same. Can you believe that.


----------



## abr71310 (Feb 8, 2009)

What I find funny is that people say the 2x2x2 is "way freakin' easier than the 3x3x3" -- then I give them mine and they have NO IDEA what they're doing, it's fun watching them get a side, look up with a grin, then figure out they have no idea how to solve the last layer.

Yeah, I know a few of my friends can use blockbuilding methods (I thought one of them used Petrus, then realized he couldn't solve last layer when he handed ME the cube, and I smiled XD) to get the first two layers, but they admit the last layer is real hard and hand it back to me to make some quick work of it (that same friend got within 3 pieces of solving -- the 3 corner swap + 2 "flipped" corners -- took him a half hour to get there, and I'm proud of him -- NO ALGS or nothin! XD).

I also find it funny how people say "You're STILL trying to solve that thing?" when I walk around the halls with a cube in my hands (usually scrambling / OH solving); even though it's a joke it still pushes my buttons


----------



## MistArts (Feb 8, 2009)

abr71310 said:


> What I find funny is that people say the 2x2x2 is "way freakin' easier than the 3x3x3




I find it funny that some people at my school think the 2x2x2 is *harder* than a 3x3x3.


----------



## d4m4s74 (Feb 8, 2009)

I usually have a 3x3 and a 2x2 in my pockets when I go with the bus

One time someone said he could solve it, so I l let him try and he did the Dan Brown method

then I gave him my 2x2 and he just couldn't finish the LL

I lold


----------



## kickinwing2112 (Feb 8, 2009)

3x3x3 would be very hard to figure out. However using the 3x3x3 knowledge I didn't find it hard to figure out 2x2x2, 4x4x4, and 5x5x5


----------



## Vulosity (Feb 8, 2009)

People at my school refer the 2x2 as the " Cube with 4 squares".

There are 4-5 other cubers at my school, but they all learned form Dan Brown.


----------



## cookingfat (Feb 8, 2009)

I've had a few people (usually of the older generation) that say they solved it once but never bothered again. I just smile politely and say "Really?"


----------



## julesv (Feb 8, 2009)

I get loads of people in my school who think they can solve it, or think you have to do it face by face. I also have loads who try to do it... fail... and go: You have no life!


> I just smile politely and say "Really?"


 ^^^That made me LOL.^^^


----------



## ender9994 (Feb 8, 2009)

According to the general public, there must be thousands of cubers who can solve a cube in around 10 seconds. Maybe its just me, but everytime someone see's me solve it they say "I know someone who can do it in like 10 seconds". I wish all these amazing cubers would go to a competition. 

Doug


----------



## Tetris Cube (Feb 8, 2009)

deathbypapercutz said:


> Tetris Cube said:
> 
> 
> > I just find it really hard to believe that someone can come up with their own system and NOT be any good at the cube.
> ...



The latter. I mean, if they can come up with their own commutators, why do their LL consist of say, a 5 look LL, or only 3 algorithms repeated over and over. It shows that they don't really understand what they're doing or just randomly found algorithms that accomplished task A, B, C, etc, which is pretty unlikely. 

Funny thing, I also bring my 2x2x2 to school, and of the people who cube at school, none of them figured that it was the same as the corners of a 3x3x3. And only one of them, my friend, actually solved it after I gave him that information. I guess they think their Dan Brown corner orienting doesn't work on the 2x2x2, or just scrambles it, as it moves most of the corners. 

Also, "the thing with 4 blocks", lol. People say that to me too, but there's 8...

And I get a lot of older people (teachers, parents) saying they used to cube in their youth, and could do it in 20-30 seconds, but they touch a cube and then turn like one side and give it back.


----------



## Odin (Feb 8, 2009)

Vulosity said:


> People at my school refer the 2x2 as the " Cube with 4 squares".
> 
> There are 4-5 other cubers at my school, but they all learned form Dan Brown.



They call my 2x2x2 the "broken Ah-Rubixs cube"


----------



## toast (Feb 8, 2009)

MistArts said:


> abr71310 said:
> 
> 
> > What I find funny is that people say the 2x2x2 is "way freakin' easier than the 3x3x3
> ...



I find it hilarious when some kid that used Dan Brown's method or something, tries my 2x2. I laugh I him while he tries to find the cross. I tell to forget about that part, but he says he HAS to do that first, or else he won't solve it.


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Feb 8, 2009)

I've never understood this second response, as it'd be a heck of a lot easier to just take the cube apart and put it back together, not actually take the stickers off.[/QUOTE]

Remember this - people almost always try to get one side, hence that shows they don't think of the cube as pieces, but as stickers.




toast said:


> MistArts said:
> 
> 
> > abr71310 said:
> ...



Hahahaha that's hilarious


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Feb 8, 2009)

EmersonHerrmann said:


> I've never understood this second response, as it'd be a heck of a lot easier to just take the cube apart and put it back together, not actually take the stickers off.



Remember this - people almost always try to get one side, hence that shows they don't think of the cube as pieces, but as stickers.




toast said:


> MistArts said:
> 
> 
> > abr71310 said:
> ...



Hahahaha that's hilarious [/QUOTE]

Yeah... I thought of it as stickers when I figured out a "side" on my own. Then, I had a pop and curious, I took apart the whole thing. Then I started looking at the cube like "pieces." After that I got the first two layers all by myself... however I did take a look at dan's video to get the basic overview on the steps. THe rest was me on the f2l


----------



## fanwuq (Feb 8, 2009)

It's common knowledge that 90% of the people could not tell time. So, to avoid idiots, I carry a stop watch with me all the time. I've gotten responses ranging from 3 seconds to 5 minutes for a solve around 20 seconds.
I just say, "No..." and hold up my stop watch for them to see.
Many of the people who say that they did figure it out by themselves are probably lying, but there are people who did figure it out by themselves, whether by doing F2L and getting an LL skip after thousands of tries, or actually developing a method.

One of my friends at school did figure it out by herself. She figured out all the algorithms by herself, I just had to teach her how to recognize the cases.
She solves a layer by solving random pieces, then she does a really weird intuitive 2nd layer. Then, she does Niklas, then Sune for corners. Then she permutes edges with M'U'MU2M'U'M. Then she does (M'U)*4 U (M'U)*4 to flip the edges.


----------



## shelley (Feb 8, 2009)

Tetris Cube said:


> Most people who cube at my school use the vanilla layer by layer method. My friend and I use Petrus, and I think there's two kids who use Fridrich and average under 20.
> 
> I asked someone once what method he used, and he just said none, he figured it out himself. No guides, videos, anything. I watched him solve, and he did it pretty slowly, LBL method. Now I'm pretty sure if someone figured out how to solve a cube on their own, (besides being a genius) they would use some kind of block building method, but even so I really doubt he figured out all of the algorithms he used, and what they did on his own. He used common LBL algorithms anyway, like Sune to permute edges and R' D R D' to orient the corners.
> 
> I just find it really hard to believe that someone can come up with their own system and NOT be any good at the cube. Anyone else have similar encounters?



Not at all. Just because most of us got where we are now by looking up a solution online doesn't mean figuring out a solution on your own is impossible. They're probably just more patient than most. First two layers is pretty intuitive and can be done without really learning algorithms. I did it on my own. The system I figured out was very inefficient, but it got the job done. The Sune is pretty easy to "discover" by accident as well, when you look at what it does (take out a F2L pair, move it, then put it back in). R' D R D' sounds like part of a very simple commutator that isn't hard to figure out.

Coming up with your own system doesn't mean you would be automatically good at the cube, if by good at the cube you mean a decent speedsolver. Some people just like the cube for what it is - a logic puzzle.


----------



## Tetris Cube (Feb 8, 2009)

Maybe I overestimate/underestimate people, but you're right. 

But the person I was talking about wasn't very bright at all. I'm sure he wouldn't have the patience to come up with his own system.


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Feb 8, 2009)

Wow, a lot of cubers at your school apparently. 

I "figured it out" once, it took me about 4 hours back in 2006.  I learned to speedcube AFTER.


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Feb 8, 2009)

fanwuq said:


> Or actually developing a method.



I know a guy who used corner's first, even though he didn't know what it was called...it seems like a completely logical method to use intuitively.


----------



## Alpha Shenron (Feb 8, 2009)

I know my mom used to solve it by getting corners first. I remember when she used to solve it like that.


----------



## Brett (Feb 8, 2009)

I hate people who lie about it, but it's not as impossible of a feat as you make it seem.


----------



## mcciff2112 (Feb 9, 2009)

i hate when people say "i dont have the patience to solve one of those," as if playing around with it for a long enough time will eventually solve it.


----------



## joey (Feb 10, 2009)

Wow, the first post is stupid.


----------



## Tyson (Feb 10, 2009)

mcciff2112 said:


> i hate when people say "i dont have the patience to solve one of those," as if playing around with it for a long enough time will eventually solve it.



I hate it when people say "I'm not a mathematician" in response to a very simple math concept.

www.verizonmath.com

I also hate it when people say "math is not my thing" or "I was never good at math" in response to a very simple real-word application.


----------



## maxcube (Feb 12, 2009)

Today a new kid scrambled my 4x4. 2 minutes later he said,"How many faces have you done?"

I said,"You dont do faces. You solve the centers, pair the edges, then solve like a 3x3 until you encounter parity." He was like WTF. 

Another kid calls my 2x2 the baby's cube. He also calls my 4x4 the jumbo cube.

But my math teacher can solve a 3x3.


----------



## person917 (Feb 12, 2009)

Sometimes in school when I have my cube out someone comes up to me and says "Teach me how to do that" expecting me to teach them in 5 minutes or when they say "What's the secret to that thing?"


----------



## d4m4s74 (Feb 12, 2009)

person917 said:


> Sometimes in school when I have my cube out someone comes up to me and says "Teach me how to do that" expecting me to teach them in 5 minutes or when they say "What's the secret to that thing?"


Usually I just solve the cube slowly, layer by layer, explaining what I do

then I tell them to go to youtube


----------



## AvGalen (Feb 12, 2009)

ThePizzaGuy92 said:


> Wow, a lot of cubers at your school apparently.
> 
> I "figured it out" once, it took me about 4 hours back in 2006.  I learned to speedcube AFTER.



Maybe I am misinterpreting the smilie, but do you mean:
a) It took me 4 hours to learn a solution from someone
b) It took me 4 hours to use a solution from somewhere
c) I played with it for 4 hours, took it apart and told others that I solved it
d) I am a freaking genius that figured it out WAY faster than (probably) anyone else in this world

And everyone knows 2x2x2 is harder than 3x3x3

Proof: http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2004PONS01
Rubik's Cube 11.99
2x2x2 Cube	13.84


----------



## person917 (Feb 12, 2009)

d4m4s74 said:


> person917 said:
> 
> 
> > Sometimes in school when I have my cube out someone comes up to me and says "Teach me how to do that" expecting me to teach them in 5 minutes or when they say "What's the secret to that thing?"
> ...



Yeah, I usually tell them to stay after school on a certain day cause I started a rubik's cube club at my school and I'd teach them but they're too lazy.


----------



## rjohnson_8ball (Feb 12, 2009)

People can figure it out on their own. I did, back in 1980 before books or instructions were handy. I did the 1st 2 layers relatively easy, compared to the 3rd layer. I was starting with LBL or a 2x2x3 block to complete the first 2 layers -- both ways were interesting. The 3rd (final) layer took me 2 days to develop enough tools (algorithms) to complete. My breakthroughs were finding Sune and Niklas and maybe just a couple more last layer algs on my own.


----------



## teller (Feb 13, 2009)

AvGalen said:


> ThePizzaGuy92 said:
> 
> 
> > Wow, a lot of cubers at your school apparently.
> ...



Yep...if you're going to exaggerate, you need to get things into the right scale. Douglas Hofstadter, PhD is one of the smartest people on the planet and it took him 50 hours to solve the cube with no help.


----------



## coolmission (Feb 13, 2009)

There's always a guy, anywhere you go with your cube, that will ask you what the world record is... I'll tell him and he will say "Watch me, I'll break that right now", does a U-move, reverts it and drools "ZOMG NEW WOOOLRD RECZORKD!!!1!!".

It makes me break all of his bones


----------



## AvGalen (Feb 13, 2009)

coolmission said:


> There's always a guy, anywhere you go with your cube, that will ask you what the world record is... I'll tell him and he will say "Watch me, I'll break that right now", does a U-move, reverts it and drools "ZOMG NEW WOOOLRD RECZORKD!!!1!!".
> 
> It makes me break all of his bones


What's your record for breaking all of someones bones?
And can you unbreak them in just 1 move?


----------



## teller (Feb 13, 2009)

AvGalen said:


> coolmission said:
> 
> 
> > There's always a guy, anywhere you go with your cube, that will ask you what the world record is... I'll tell him and he will say "Watch me, I'll break that right now", does a U-move, reverts it and drools "ZOMG NEW WOOOLRD RECZORKD!!!1!!".
> ...




There's 206 bones, but it's probably not a lower bound if you can crack more than one at a time...hmm...


----------



## coolmission (Feb 13, 2009)

AvGalen said:


> coolmission said:
> 
> 
> > There's always a guy, anywhere you go with your cube, that will ask you what the world record is... I'll tell him and he will say "Watch me, I'll break that right now", does a U-move, reverts it and drools "ZOMG NEW WOOOLRD RECZORKD!!!1!!".
> ...



I'll usually end up that he's about the 300th idiot to do that, and since he usually wouldn't even be able to solve a 1x1x1, I do not need to harm him in any way to get my satisfaction, even though some of them deserve it 

BTW: I can unbreak all of your bones... I just use the sexy move, again and again and again


----------



## IsaacJ2809 (Feb 13, 2009)

i dont mind when they say it.... but then again i am no pro. I use a white type A DIY and i get it in about 40-50 seconds which fridrich method. i jsut like to rub it back in their face when i get i beat them by 6 or more times when they beat it in 1 =]


----------



## Robert-Y (Feb 13, 2009)

Sometimes when I cube in front of people, I get to the PLL and someone says something like: "OK, you've done one face" and I just think to myself: "No.... that was like 10 seconds ago" I'm guessing it's because of the speed that I move at (but this is not just me!).

Also, I kinda hate it when people say "Oh, that thing takes me hours" and I just think to myself: "Uh...NO! You can't solve one at all, why don't you just admit it?"


----------



## rjohnson_8ball (Feb 13, 2009)

I often run into people who watch me do the F2L, then they get bored and look away thinking I am going to take awhile. I finish up in just a few more seconds, then I have to tap them on the shoulder to get their attention back for them to see it solved.


----------



## moogra (Feb 14, 2009)

Ehh I suppose it's possible but it's not very likely. I figured out F2L by myself and a few OLL/PLL but of course I already knew how to solve the cube and the general method. The same goes for 4x4x4 (reduction). I knew the method, so I could figure it out. I doubt I could have without knowing the method.


----------



## Alpha Shenron (Feb 14, 2009)

I figured out the first layer, but I couldn't get the rest of it. I do know a lot of kids who say that they can solve it or that they have solved it a long time ago, but when I give them the cube they can't even match one color.


----------



## twistar (Feb 14, 2009)

Maybe it's just me but people say the solved it once I tend to believe them. Maybe it wasn't a real solve or something but I don't think thye're just randomly lying about it. I don't know maybe I'm just optimistic. I was actually really interested in solving it "by myself" because I feel it's a more authentic deal doing it that way but I ended up looking up Petrus method (I couldn't understand the lbl thing that came with my cube for some reason) After being able to solve it for a while I wanted to figure out how someone could figure out how to solve it on their own. I looked up a bit and discovered commuters and they're so simple. There's no reason someone couldn't figure commuters out on their own in even a small ammount of time. "ok I do something, Get the peice out of the way, undo what I did" it's a three step process. Once I learned that I obviously wish I had figured it out but I hadn't. The whole thing poses an interesting philosophical question about authenticity..


----------



## Sir E Brum (Feb 14, 2009)

Well you also have to consider that not everyone is lying. The first person to figure it out could have done so without help. that would mean that others can aswell.


----------



## vloc15 (Feb 14, 2009)

Tetris Cube said:


> Most people who cube at my school use the vanilla layer by layer method. My friend and I use Petrus, and I think there's two kids who use Fridrich and average under 20.
> 
> I asked someone once what method he used, and he just said none, he figured it out himself. No guides, videos, anything. I watched him solve, and he did it pretty slowly, LBL method. Now I'm pretty sure if someone figured out how to solve a cube on their own, (besides being a genius) they would use some kind of block building method, but even so I really doubt he figured out all of the algorithms he used, and what they did on his own. He used common LBL algorithms anyway, like Sune to permute edges and R' D R D' to orient the corners.
> 
> I just find it really hard to believe that someone can come up with their own system and NOT be any good at the cube. Anyone else have similar encounters?



what does vanilla layer by layer mean? never heard of that


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Feb 14, 2009)

Tetris Cube said:


> Now I'm pretty sure if someone figured out how to solve a cube on their own, (besides being a genius) they would use some kind of block building method,



Wow this post was absolutely retarded.


----------



## AvGalen (Feb 14, 2009)

vloc15 said:


> Tetris Cube said:
> 
> 
> > Most people who cube at my school use the vanilla layer by layer method. My friend and I use Petrus, and I think there's two kids who use Fridrich and average under 20.
> ...


Vanilla means plain or regular.


----------



## Tetris Cube (Feb 14, 2009)

Swordsman Kirby said:


> Tetris Cube said:
> 
> 
> > Now I'm pretty sure if someone figured out how to solve a cube on their own, (besides being a genius) they would use some kind of block building method,
> ...



Explanation please. The layer by layer method was probably the first published solving system, but without any knowledge of any methods, from an objective point of view, if you had one layer solved, you can't really solve other pieces without screwing up (and fixing) what you already have. If you've figured out algorithms to solve second layer edges with corners properly placed already, you would probably already see how to insert corner-edge pairs Fridrich style, and see that it's a waste of time to place corners after making the cross, as the 2nd layer edge algorithms just move the corners back to the top and pair them up with the edges. The second layer edge algorithms were probably just for people who didn't understand how the pieces moved, so after placing corners, there would only be two ways to insert the edges. Though Fridrich isn't really a block building method, it's also not a layer by layer method. 

I admit, you probably don't need to be a genius to solve the cube on your own, but it would probably take a while before you'd ever think of the A B A' form of commutators, I'm sure. After that, it's just a matter of figuring out how to accomplish different tasks with different kind of moves.


----------



## rjohnson_8ball (Feb 14, 2009)

Right Tertris Cube. I didn't understand why he thought it was retarded. But my natural approach to solving it on my own (28 years ago) was to first get it as far as I could. To me, that meant getting the first 2 layers done, leaving only the last layer. To get to that point was relatively easy. My first approach was to make a 2x2x3 block and solve it into a 2x3x3. Later I figured out the block was not needed. Anyway, to solve the final layer involved toggling a pair or 2 out, doing something, then restoring the pair(s). After writing down the effect of some of these algorithms, I was able to chain some together to solve the LL.


----------



## fanwuq (Feb 14, 2009)

I'm going to have to agree with SK here.

I have a friend who figured out the cube by herself with the smallest guidance from me. (She figured out all the algs by herself, but cannot recognize the LL cases.) She did just random repeat the algs to solve it a few times while refusing any help from me, after that she wanted to get faster, so she came to me ask the recognition for Sune, Niklas, etc.
Her method:
Block building FL. Solving random first layer pieces until it is done.
She then does something weird but intuitive to solve the 2nd layer.
Next, Niklas for CP and Sune for CO.
Next, M'UMU2M'UM for EP
(M'U)*4 for EO.

It's a big step for people to realize they have to solve a layer, not a single face. Finding an alg to solve the 2nd layer is not hard. Once you can solve the first 2 layers that way, you try very hard to finish the 3rd layer, you do not try to solve the F2L more efficiently. The majority of people tend to think this way. 
rjohnson_8ball is a genius, he doesn't count.

Since LBL is the first published method, clearly it is the easiest one to figure out.


----------



## Robert-Y (Feb 14, 2009)

I wonder why many people think that face by face is the way to do it, even I thought that before I learnt how to fix the rubik's cube.


----------



## Sa967St (Feb 15, 2009)

Robert-Y said:


> Sometimes when I cube in front of people, I get to the PLL and someone says something like: "OK, you've done one face" and I just think to myself: "No.... that was like 10 seconds ago" I'm guessing it's because of the speed that I move at (but this is not just me!).


 it takes you 10 seconds to do the OLL?  anyway they probably think that because they don't see the first face done after f2l since (I'm assuming) its on the D face


----------



## rjohnson_8ball (Feb 15, 2009)

fanwuq said:


> rjohnson_8ball is a genius, he doesn't count.


Thanks, but maybe too much of a compliment. I was sort of smart back in my MIT days. But solving the cube without help or related background experience takes mostly just lots of determination and time to experiment and learn. Unfortunately, probably less than 5 percent of the population would bother with that determination and time.


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Feb 15, 2009)

AvGalen said:


> ThePizzaGuy92 said:
> 
> 
> > Wow, a lot of cubers at your school apparently.
> ...



apparently I am a genius, because 'd' is the closest option. 
and I'm not the world's fastest or whatever, I don't even think it's as rare as you do, my mom has done it as well.


----------



## AvGalen (Feb 15, 2009)

ThePizzaGuy92 said:


> AvGalen said:
> 
> 
> > ThePizzaGuy92 said:
> ...


How much background knowledge did you (and your mother) already have? I think many people have figured out part of it themselves, but the whole cube in 4 hours


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Feb 15, 2009)

AvGalen said:


> ThePizzaGuy92 said:
> 
> 
> > AvGalen said:
> ...



i don't know about her, but i was taught to get a "side"


----------



## Mr Cubism (Feb 16, 2009)

If somebody tells that he could solve the cube very fast before, but forgot how to solve it, just say (even if its a small lie back, to destroy his pride):
*" - Solving the cub is like to driving a car. Once you can it you will never forget it"*


----------



## d4m4s74 (Feb 16, 2009)

Mr Cubism said:


> If somebody tells that he could solve the cube very fast before, but forgot how to solve it, just say (even if its a small lie back, to destroy his pride):
> *" - Solving the cub is like to driving a car. Once you can it you will never forget it"*


I'd say like riding a bike

my uncle learned how to drive a car 40 years ago, stopped driving 30 years ago, can't do it anymore today


----------



## Sir E Brum (Feb 16, 2009)

Very true. At the very least, I will always remember the beginners' method. Unless I suffer traumatic memory loss.


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Feb 16, 2009)

Tetris Cube said:


> Swordsman Kirby said:
> 
> 
> > Tetris Cube said:
> ...



Yeah, I bet that was influenced by Petrus's page. So I'll quote something from that: "Most people solve the cube layer by layer. This is a simple way for the human mind to approach the problem"

Note that he says that it's a _simple_ way, implying that blockbuilding is not as immediately obvious. LBL is a much more obvious way of solving the cube as it stems from "making a face" as a beginner. If blockbuilding were so natural, why don't I see more blockbuilding guides and less LBL guides?


----------



## AvGalen (Feb 16, 2009)

ThePizzaGuy92 said:


> AvGalen said:
> 
> 
> > ThePizzaGuy92 said:
> ...


That makes a lot more sense. figuring out the last 2 layers in 4 hours is still extremely impressive, but "doable"


----------

